# Sam Bowie award...



## BillyMadison (Jun 26, 2003)

For bust of the draft?

Mikael Pietrus for me.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Kirk Hinrich.


----------



## PhatJB (May 29, 2003)

Kirk


----------



## brandenburgbrew (Jun 9, 2003)

There hasn't even been a draft yet, so how can you pick a bust? My pick for bust of the draft is anyone who tries to predict the busts before they even step onto the hardwood.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

*I really don't know . . .*

I'm not sure, but I just don't like TJ Ford's game without a jumper . . . If he goes to the right team, then it won't matter, but on a squad like Miami or the Knicks where he'll have to score it could get ugly.


----------



## BillyMadison (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>brandenburgbrew</b>!
> There hasn't even been a draft yet, so how can you pick a bust? My pick for bust of the draft is anyone who tries to predict the busts before they even step onto the hardwood.


You're dumb. The point is, who do you think WILL be a bust in 10 years... and just because the draft hasn't taken place, doesn't mean we can't have fun and play "draft expert" for a couple minutes... Don't be so uptight, take a deep breath and relax.


----------



## ismisus (Jun 26, 2003)

10 Reasons why Darko will be a bust just like Bowie.

it is so obvious: Darko!

look at the similarities between Darko now and Bowie in 1984:


1. #2 pick

2. #1 pick is a hometown hero, a sure thing to almost everyone

3. #3 pick is an upcoming guard who has won at the college level. 

4. main Strength is the dreaded POTENTIAL.

5. Another strength is height

6. Has not proved anything and has not won anything.

7. Will be picked based on need instead of merit. Detroit supposedly doesn't want Carmelo because they have Prince and Hamilton. AKA Portland did not want Jordan because they had Drexler.

8. How many great white big centers did we have before 1984?
1- Mikan (first one)
How many great tall European players did we have before 2003?
1- Nowitsky (first one)

9. Darko, Bowie-- each have 5 letters!

10. Everyone knows this will happen, if you poll this forum on who will have the best career, Carmelo and Lebron will finish ahead of Darko


----------



## donshadyj (Jun 20, 2003)

werd.. it's cool to make predictions and mine is that Ridnour will be a bust. He's just too small, too skinny to play against the tougher, bigger (and only getting bigger) points in the game. He doesn't have the speed and penetration like Ford either.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ismisus</b>!
> 10 Reasons why Darko will be a bust just like Bowie.
> 
> it is so obvious: Darko!
> ...


Darko PROVED he can play at a workout with the Pistons. Did you read about it?


----------



## Match_Germany (Apr 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ismisus</b>!
> 10 Reasons why Darko will be a bust just like Bowie.
> 
> it is so obvious: Darko!
> ...


Very nice post!!!:laugh: :clap: 

:twave:


----------



## bbendone (May 23, 2003)

Nick Collison

I dont know if i can say he will be a bust cuz he is ALREADY one!


----------



## Match_Germany (Apr 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ismisus</b>!
> 10 Reasons why Darko will be a bust just like Bowie.
> 
> it is so obvious: Darko!
> ...


Very nice post!!!:laugh: :clap: 

:twave: 

But I hope Darko become more than another Sam Bowie.

:meditate:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

PG Barbosa will be a BIG BUST


----------



## The Cat (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bbendone</b>!
> Nick Collison
> 
> I dont know if i can say he will be a bust cuz he is ALREADY one!


He's already a bust? Yes, all he's done is dominate the game of college basketball and be named to the US Olympic team. What a sorry *** player...


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>brandenburgbrew</b>!
> There hasn't even been a draft yet, so how can you pick a bust? My pick for bust of the draft is anyone who tries to predict the busts before they even step onto the hardwood.


You don't make any sense. When a player plays and he sucks he is labeled a bust. How can you PICK a player to be a bust if he is already labeled one. It isn't a *prediction* if you are simply stating a fact.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ismisus</b>!
> 10 Reasons why Darko will be a bust just like Bowie.
> 
> it is so obvious: Darko!
> ...


Very insightful post with some seriously convincing arguments. And BTW LeBron will be a bust too! Can't you see his last name has five letters? Scouts should really be scared


----------



## brandenburgbrew (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BillyMadison</b>!
> 
> 
> You're dumb. The point is, who do you think WILL be a bust in 10 years... and just because the draft hasn't taken place, doesn't mean we can't have fun and play "draft expert" for a couple minutes... Don't be so uptight, take a deep breath and relax.


The question didnt say predict the busts - it said who are the busts, which obviously there aren't any yet. So, maybe you ae dumb for commenting when you didnt even understand the question.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Let's be a little fair about this. I don't think Sam Bowie was truly a bust. He had his career shortened by broken bones, but before that happened he was really good. Everyone forgets that in his rookie season he started and that in his first meeting with Akeem he blocked him three times on dunk attempts. Hardly a bust. 

I think the award would be better named the Larue Martin award or the Kwame Brown award (to be determined). Those guys didn't have injuries, they just didn't have game. Sam did.


----------



## ND.Ent (Jun 24, 2003)

I say Chris Bosh.

Yeah i know alot of people are high on him & i might be making myself look like a fool in acouple of years but from what i've saw from this kid i didn't like.He isn't no where near the level KG or Duncan was at this age.

Oh & not to mention look at the team he's going to  .Look at mr.so call next MJ Vince Carter.People just like him because of how great of a dunker he's but will never be a top 10 player on that team.He needs to leave just like TMAC did.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

Anyone from Duke a la CL or GH... Get well Jay!


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ismisus</b>!
> 10 Reasons why Darko will be a bust just like Bowie.
> 
> it is so obvious: Darko!
> ...


i';m pretty much of newbie on these boards, so i just feel utterly rude for saying that this is one dumb post. moreover i can't believe that some think this is a good post.
regardless whether darko will be a bust or not, these points of comparison are ridiculous.
as Reep pointed out, Bowie had a solid career before injuries killed it. a center that could have put up 15/10/3 is always worthy of a #2 pick. regardless of who was drafted later. i mean, hell, Hakeem was great, but never Jordan great. Never elevated his team to that transcendental level. never won it all six times, while reinventing himself twice.
btw, Darko is his first name. Milicic has seven letters. so that makes him a dermarr johnson comparison and will crach his car. aite, that could happen.

i'm at confused. was bowie drafted of potential? bowie didn't prove anything at kentucky? i mean, sure, maybe he didn't win it all. but by that logic, Matt Christiansen (who won with Duke a few years back) "proved" something while, oh, i donno, Jason Kidd didn't prove anything at Cal?

i think detroit would have taken anthony if they didn't like Darko. i don't think this is a need-based pick. Hamilton and Princ put together coldn't be more than what Anthony could be. it's just that, the moment they saw him work out, they were flabbergasted.

i think, too, Lebron and Carmelo will have better scoring numbers. But Darko plays a different position, plays a different role. 

and that "only one great white center/only tall euro" point is just downright ridiculous.

i just don't even know how i'm suppsoed to react to a post like this.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> 7. Will be picked based on need instead of merit. Detroit supposedly doesn't want Carmelo because they have Prince and Hamilton. AKA Portland did not want Jordan because they had Drexler.


This is just the opposite of the truth. Detroit is picking Darko because they believe he is more talented than Carmelo and will be able to do more for a team, and be a better player. Period.


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

ismisus, you're missing a couple of good white centers before 1984. Obviously Mikan wasn't the only one. How about, say, Dave Cowens or Bill Walton, both of whom were at one point league MVP?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> This is just the opposite of the truth. Detroit is picking Darko because they believe he is more talented than Carmelo and will be able to do more for a team, and be a better player. Period.


Thank you. It's not only Detroit either. Denver also has Darko ranked ahead of 'Melo on their prospects lists so if they had #2 and we had three the top three would still go in the same position. I like 'Melo and I hope he does great. But give it a rest just because you haven't seen Darko play and have seen 'Melo play doesn't mean Darko can't be better. 

To the guy who posted the 10 reasons it's so many flaws in your argument. You shoulda checked them before you posted. Besides the name comparison thing Carmelo is not a guard like Jordan was.


----------



## ismisus (Jun 26, 2003)

ismisus said:


> 10 Reasons why Darko will be a bust just like Bowie.
> 
> it is so obvious: Darko!
> 
> ...


I Told you so. I am a prophet of all prophets, and I have come back 4 years later to tell those people who criticized me to eat crow. Lebron and Carmelo are taking the league by storm, while Darko sits in the corner. Move away Nostradamus.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

HAWK23 said:


> PG Barbosa will be a BIG BUST


Dont you feel like a fool now?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

ismisus said:


> 10 Reasons why Darko will be a bust just like Bowie.
> 
> it is so obvious: Darko!
> 
> ...


This post was pretty much spot on.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Spot on on Darko. Barbosa was a steal, not a bust. 

Fun too look back in time.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

lmao What a great thread


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HAWK23 said:


> PG Barbosa will be a BIG BUST


Way to go.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Actually *PG* Barbosa is sort of a bust. *SG* Barbosa has been a steal. And if you're naming All-Bowie Award winners, you ought to be dropping names like Jay Williams, Shaun Livingston, Nene, Kenyon Martin or Dajuan Wagner--guys who can't stay on the court because of injuries. 

Bowie was a very good player who happened to have injury trouble. His best year, he averaged about 15 ppg, 10 rpg and 2 bpg. His career averages are more than 10 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.1 apg and just under 2 bpg. Had he not had injury problems, he'd have likely ranked right up with the other very good centers of that era, closer to 18-20 ppg, 10+ rpg, etc. And anyway, a player isn't a bust because the team after his took arguably the best player of all time. What does that have to do with Sam Bowie's game? That's his fault, and diminishes his value or ability?


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

this award should be renamed to "Kandi Award"


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

^ Great suggestion. Or the Kwame award. Those are guys whose physical tools allow them to be far, far better than they are. If you need to call anyone a bust, it ought to be someone who (relatively speaking) failed, but has everything you could want in a great player...except the desire.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry but doesn't the Sam Bowie award consist of a player that was GREAT in college and then injuries took a toll. Sam Bowie wasn't a bust, more like injury prone that could never recover. People remember him only as a NJ Net or something. After his million knee surgery.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

^ That's what a few of us were saying. If you're talking "bust," Bowie is the wrong namesake.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Another thing people seem to forget about Sam was that he made the all-rookie team. Sam was a really good player, not a bust. Hell in NJ when he was semi healthy he went for 15/10/2 in only 32 minutes per night.


He was injury prone, not a bust.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

I've always felt kind of sorry for Sam Bowie. It's not his fault he was taken before Jordan. It's not his fault he had such terrible injury problems. He was always a class act and in spite of the stigma of being picked ahead of Jordan, he's never been bitter about it - in fact, exactly the opposite. In spite of (or more likely because of) his humble beginnings and all he's been through, Sam Bowie has always carried himself with tremendous grace and dignity. He's a good man whose only real fault is having brittle bones. Too bad, he could have been great - not Jordan great, but nobody seems to fault Houston for taking Olajuwon over Jordan...

Many on this group only know Sam Bowie as the worst draft day mistake in history - of course hindsight is always 20/20. I remember Sam Bowie from his college days, his days with Portland and his days with the Nets after he was traded for Buck Williams. Obviously, I'd have preferred to have had Jordan and five or six championships, but I understand why the Blazers took Bowie and have always wished him nothing but the best.

For those who never saw Sam Bowie play, and can't fathom how ANYBODY could be taken before Michael Jordan...

Sam Bowie was 7'1" tall and very gifted. He had good post moves, was an excellent rebounder, an above average passer (215 assists his rookie year compared to Sabonis' career high of 218 assists) and a great shot blocker (203 blocks his rookie year - still the second highest single season total in Blazers history). He was a big man who could dominate both ends of the court. In short, if not for the injuries, he would have been a top 3 center in the league for 15 years. He had all the skills of Hakeem Olajuwon and a more developed all-around game coming out of college. Olajuwon had more athleticism, but Bowie was 2 - 3" taller. Of course, the injuries were Bowie's downfall.

For just a hint of Sam Bowie's talent, consider a game from the 1992 season. This was after he'd been slowed by all the injuries - multiple fractures to both legs - and was 30 years old. Sam was off to an excellent start and having perhaps his best individual season. The date was 12/26/92 and the Nets were playing the Rockets in a head-to-head match up of the two players selected before Michael Jordan in the 1983 draft. Sam Bowie, post-injury, totally dominated Hakeen Olajuwon, the man selected before him in the 1983 draft. 

Houston had a much better team. They entered the game with a 15-11 record, compared to the Nets at 7-18. Bowie lead the Nets to a 99-93 victory, totally out-playing Olajuwon in his prime. In 35 minutes, Bowie scored 34 points on 13-20 shooting and grabbed 15 boards. In 34 minutes, Olajuwon had 17 points on 6-14 shooting and had 7 rebounds. Yes, it's just one game, but the fact that a post-injury Sam Bowie could totally outplay Hakeem Olajuwon in his prime gives you some idea of the talent this guy had and how good he could have been if not for the injuries.

BNM


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

^ Very good post that shows common sense, perspective and insight. Welcome rarities.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

If it's unmitigated drug-free busting then call it the Skita award. Some of these picks were bad but the players were okay. Skita was just piss-poor.

Or Larue Martin.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Excellent post Boob-No_Moore I have on to add to the list that more than likely no one has heard of before. In 1951 the 5-8 Gene Melchiorre was one of the most dominating guards in college. Despite his height many in the press dubbed him the "Little Mikan" Mikan at the time as many of you know was the NBA'S version of Shaq in the 50's. After being drafted by the Baltimore Bullets with the number 1 pick. Melchiorre was found to have been involved in the College Basketball Point Shaving Scandal. Thus without ever playing a game was banned from the NBA for life... Rememeber that Orlando Magic fans who are upset with Vasquez at least there is a chance he will come over!


----------

